# Tiny bumps on 10 wk old's face...pics



## floiejo2 (Mar 31, 2008)

X posted in allergies and life with a babe...

What are they?? My 10 wk old has had them for just maybe a few weeks now. They are mostly on her cheeks and forehead but she also has some on her arms and legs, none on her torso. When they first appeared I thought they were heat rash, but yet they're not red. She does have the occasional heat rash spots because it's in the 90's here and I wear her a lot. Is it clogged sweat glands, baby acne, eczema or dry skin, an allergic reaction to something? Nothing has changed as far as what we use (detergent-Country Save with 2nd rinse on every single thing we wash in this house, soaps-Nature's Baby Organics, lotions-dermamed baby lotion and healing cream..) or what I've eaten, she is EBF and has shown no reactions to anything so far. I've included a few pics of it but I'm not sure you can see it that well in them. Anyone know what this is??


----------



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

To me, this looks like normal baby acne called milia. You could put some breast milk on it and it will go away eventually. In the upper portion of the top photo, your babes skin is a little reddish which to me looks a little bit like eczema but I cant tell if it's just a reflection. I would certainly speak with your doctor if your concerned.


----------



## floiejo2 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you for the reply! The red on her upper cheek is from a face sticky pad because she is on oxygen at night, so that area is irritated.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

That is just normal looking newborn skin/bumps mama. I don't see anything to worry about.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!! She looks perfect from these pics  Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Ohh....sweet newborn face! I love them so much, and am missing them now that my youngest (and last) is two. She looks so sweet! And, no - nothing to worry about. Lots of babies have the bumps.


----------



## 59046 (Jun 24, 2006)

My son looked just like this and it is just infant acne. I started using Mileda brand Calendula baby wash and it cleared up. Not sure if it was timing or if the brand switch worked, but I highly suggest the stuff. I was using Johnson and Johnson head to toe baby wash before.


----------

